# how much freeze dried powder for 10 pounds of creamed honey?



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I guess you did not order from a bee supply company, or they would have given you the appropriate formula(s)...yes, they vary depending on (1) the fruit (or root, in the case of cincinnamon) (2) how the 'drying' was processed.

Suggestion #1, save yourself some money by throwing out what you purchased and ordering again from Mid-Con. www.mid-conagri.com. They are beekeepers, and mega-creamed honey producers and can give you real good receipies for their products.

Suggestion #2. If you don't like (1), experiment. Start with 16 oz. of dried fruit per 960 oz. (60 lb.) of honey. That is a ratio of 1.7%, premix, so for 10 pounds you need 2.5 oz. But then you need something to compare with, so make another batch at 4 oz. to 10 lbs. If you don't like either, keep going...

Now, the above will waste at least 10 lbs. of honey and perhaps a lot more...not to mention all the time as each batch will take 7-10 days to set up.

Which leads us back to suggestion #1!

Sometimes it doesn't pay to 'save money'.


----------

